# Pygmy Marmosets For Sale!



## Marmoset Seller (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello I've got a adult pair for sale! (3 Years old) also I've got a baby (1 Year old) so if I get the right offers I will sell. You would have to pick them up in London where I live. E-mail me good offers on my e-mail. Thanks.




[email protected]


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

You'd have better luck in the classifieds mate.
Marmoset seller? really? Why wou- actually it doesnt matter.
Also, pics would also increase the chances of them being purchased, would you mind sharing please?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

SCAM who makes a separate email address to sell animals? Hmmm...


----------



## Marmoset Seller (Jun 3, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> SCAM who makes a separate email address to sell animals? Hmmm...


I find that very funny. I'm based in London and who ever wants to buy them can come and see them in person. So not a scam is it?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Is it a trio.
Or seperate baby.


----------



## Marmoset Seller (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a trio mate.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

What sex is juvenile..


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Marmoset Seller said:


> I find that very funny. I'm based in London and who ever wants to buy them can come and see them in person. So not a scam is it?


My humble apologies!


----------

